# Sunday 7 Oct - Mouth of Caboolture River



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Paddlepop & I are hitting the mouth of the Caboolture River (UBD : Map 69, ref R9) early on Sunday morning at the boat ramp (off Uhlmann Road just past the Treatment Plant). Others welcome.

Plan to hit the water at around 6am (still to be confirmed). Drop me an SMS if you intend to come and I can advise confirmed launching time on Saturday. My mobile is 0419 740 621.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, Lazybugger. Will do.

Any fishing tips for that area you can pass on? i.e. where any deep holes are?

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Its a good spot to fish around there, dont know how it will go with predicted winds?. Maybe alright early morning before they get too strong.
I've fished there a few times in my stinky boat, there are plenty of deep holes and sand banks and I have caught some big bream and flat head near the mouth. I'm sure you wont have a problem finding fish there.
Another place worth checking out is Burpengary creek, I'm not sure if you can drive there...( edit; there is a ramp, but its a fair way up the creek map 69. h.10) , but its not too big a paddle or pedal from D-bay or Cabulture river. Burpengary creek isnt very wide but its quite deep in places could be worth checking out too some day.

Not sure what I'm doing Sunday :? , but I'll let you know later on if I'm coming.


----------



## were-trout (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey Pete, last (and only} time I was at that ramp my car got done and they took a rod from the back seat. Yeah I know I should have left it out of sight  Spoke to a few locals and they said it happens a lot. Even my local cops at The Gap knew of its reputation for ferals.

Sorry to be a downer,

Ben


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Gigantor n Paddlepop,
Barometer were 1010 and falling, got to get amoungst the sunken timbers in the forbiden zone but could only manage one. Even the day before (sat) I could only manage one hit. All the fish have gone over the spilway when we got that flood a few weeks back.So they must be in the Mary river. How did you go up Cabool river ?
Kilkenny


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Chaps,

Paddlepop & I hit the river at around 6am and pedalled upstream trolling and casting to the banks. Got a small mixed bag of lizards, small bream and whiting. Didn't go near the mouth (will do that next time). The parking areas near the ramp were very busy later in the morning. Was only a couple of cars/trailers there when we launched - but heaps there when we returned to the ramp at around 10am. Winds were very calm the whole time we were out there. We got lucky.

Ben, Yep know what ya mean. I always put everything in the boot. All boat ramp areas are problems for thieves.

Paul, Thanks for the info about Burp Crk. Paddlepop mentioned this too. Will investigate in the future.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Sounds like the fishing was good enough to keep you occupied. Not a bad little spot there, sorry I missed it. Towards the mouth it widens considerably and gets quite shallow out of the channel.

As far as burp ck goes I checked out the boat ramp at D'bay next to the DPI and it's been all refurbished and doesn't look half bad. Burp ck is 1.8 km north of there which wouldn't be too bad if you can time it either side of high tide. (paddle up with the incoming and come back with the out going). You can get there from cabool ck but you'll need to work harder to get through the current there. The up stream ramp on Burp creek is a little dodgy, its just a dirt track in the bush with no security.

Hays inlet this Sunday looks doable, will need to confirm later in the week. High tide is 11 am.


----------



## were-trout (Sep 18, 2006)

Good to hear you didn't get done. I'm a bit touchy about this place cos I could see the blokes doing my car whiIe I was out on the warter - too far away to do anything about it. Sounds like a decent session though. Maybe I might get to sdo some fishing soon - like in about 18 yrs when the kids are grown up. Cheers. Ben


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Paul,

This Sunday is no good for me (got a family gathering). Saturday is possible though?

Ben,

There was lots of traffic/boats at the ramp on Saturday and lots of people buzzing around. So would have been difficult for anyone to do too much.

Attached is pic from Sunday. It looks good - but I actually got snagged in a mangrove root.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Gigantor said:


> Paul,
> 
> This Sunday is no good for me (got a family gathering). Saturday is possible though?
> Pete


Oh sorry I miss read your other post. Yeah Saturday morning suits me better to.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Paul,

Will have to wait & see what the weather is like for Saturday. BOM forecast suggests gusting winds for Saturday.

Cheers,

Pete


----------

